# South Park Dr: Road closed, also for cyclists?



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

It seems South Park Dr (Berkeley hills, Grizzly Peaks) is closed during the "winter" months (I wanted to ride down there today but the barriers were closed). "Road closed" usually applies to all vehicles which includes bicycles. However, there is also a sign that warns cyclists about pedestrians and dogs in the roadway. That seems to indicate that it's ok to use the road, but I don't see any explicit exception, e.g., "Bicycles and Emergency Vehicles free". Does anyone know whether it's legal to use the road? BTW: why is the road closed at all? It has the best surface for descending and it's a rather challenging climb.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Newts.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Link: Tilden


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Seems that climbing South Park Dr ("with care") is ok, but descending at > 60km/h not.


----------



## .steve (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, and be careful if you descend. People will start letting their dogs run free knowing that there aren't cars on the road.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the warning, I don't really plan to descend that road while it's "closed": going slow takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

Got Time said:


> Thanks for the warning, I don't really plan to descend that road while it's "closed": going slow takes all the fun out of it.


Just out of curiosity, how fast do you usually descend South Park?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

imjps said:


> Just out of curiosity, how fast do you usually descend South Park?


Hmm... I got a ticket once there for speeding: > 70km/h.


----------

